# Sticky  Facebook Bulk Company Likes Page



## Jezlad

Immortal Reaper has been dilligently working through a concise listing of facebook like pages and groups for many of the independant companies out there.

This is simply a database for you to speed like every company on Facebook.

If you know of a company that isn't here please post a link to its page here so we can ammend the list.


Artizan Designs 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/North-Star-Military-Figures/218634441498799

The Assault Group
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Assault-Group/112060275556526

Antenocitis Workshop
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Antenocitis-Workshop/153539898016993

Avatars of War
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Avatars-of-War/53750590989

Black Scorpion Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Black-Scorpion-miniatures/43404548975

Burn In Designs
https://www.facebook.com/BurnInDesigns

CMON Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/coolminiornot

Corvus Belli
http://www.facebook.com/CorvusBelli

Crocodile Games
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Crocodile-Games/349284951224

Crooked Dice
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Crooked-Dice-Game-Design-Studio/359935158488

Dark Age Games
http://www.facebook.com/darkagegames

Dark Sword Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dark-Sword-Miniatures/166253593427874

Dragon Forge Design
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dragon-Forge-Design/38166215987

Eureka Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/eurekamin

Ex Illis
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ex-illis/135224783179034

FireForge Games
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fireforge-Games/271339052885426

GCT Studios
http://www.facebook.com/gctbushido

Gorgon Studios
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gorgon-Studios/189490289101

Gripping Beast
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gripping-Beast/196181460427546

Hasslefree Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hasslefree-Miniatures/131276090259174

Heresy Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/HeresyMiniatures

HiTechMiniatures
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hitechminiatures/176251005786372

Icarus Miniatures
https://www.facebook.com/IcarusMiniatures

Iron Wind Metals
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iron-Wind-Metals/45280721432

Kabuki Models
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kabuki-Models/307760941364

Knight Models
http://www.facebook.com/knightmodels

Mantic Games
http://www.facebook.com/manticgames

Maxmini
http://www.facebook.com/pages/MaxMinieu/126564650790648

Micro Art Studio
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Micro-Art-Studio/122547901101742

MIG* Productions
http://www.facebook.com/MIGProductions

Noble Knight Games
http://www.facebook.com/nobleknightgames

Pegasus Hobbies
http://www.facebook.com/pegasushobbies

Puppets War
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Puppets-War/159776737387320

Scibor Monstrous Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Scibor-Monstrous-Miniatures/172963696079866

Secret Weapon Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Secret-Weapon/286740129667

Studio McVey
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Studio-McVey/107948829235154

Tercio Creativo
http://www.facebook.com/TercioCreativo

TitanForge
http://www.facebook.com/TitanForge

Tor Games
https://www.facebook.com/TorGaming

Troll Forged Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Troll-Forged-Miniatures/197090956981582

Victoria Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaMiniatures

Wargames Factory
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wargames-Factory/334302786058

Warlord Games
http://www.facebook.com/warlordgames

West Wind Productions
http://www.facebook.com/WestwindProductions

Zenit Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Zenit-Miniatures/143296299036872


----------



## elmir

Games workshop? 

No seriously... awesome list, thanks to immortal reaper


----------



## Death Shroud

Great Idea!


----------



## Jezlad

Anyone seen a missing company?


----------



## Judas Masias

FTW Games is a realy good store the the owner also runs Spiky Bits.

http://www.ftwgames.net

http://blog.spikeybits.com


----------



## Svartmetall

Secret Weapon Miniatures: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Secret-Weapon/286740129667


----------



## Red Corsairs

Judas Masias said:


> FTW Games is a realy good store the the owner also runs Spiky Bits.
> 
> http://www.ftwgames.net
> 
> http://blog.spikeybits.com


Do they create their own products?

List updated.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Didn't realise this had gone live  

There are companies out there with FB pages, but they have their pages set as private, so you have to "add" them as friends, which means you can't set up a like button like is done here.


----------



## Victoria

*Victoria Miniatures*

Hi, I've got a FB page for my company Victoria Miniatures
http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaMiniatures
Cheers,
V


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

FireForge Games: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fireforge-Games/271339052885426

Tor Games https://www.facebook.com/TorGaming


----------



## Red Corsairs

Victoria said:


> Hi, I've got a FB page for my company Victoria Miniatures
> http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaMiniatures
> Cheers,
> V





imm0rtal reaper said:


> FireForge Games: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fireforge-Games/271339052885426
> 
> Tor Games https://www.facebook.com/TorGaming


Added them to the list.


----------



## Djinn24

Burn in Designs
https://m.facebook.com/BurnInDesigns


----------



## Pyrkol

Hello,
I submit our facebook page for "Pyrköl".
(https://www.facebook.com/pyrkol)

We specialize on Fire and Destruction.


----------



## Shieldwolf Miniatures

Seeing our FB page is by far our strongest connection with the Community (more than 5,000 followers) we'd like this be added too if possible, thanks! :victory:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shieldwolf-Miniatures/415230871893106?ref=hl :good:


----------



## D.A.M.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dark-Art-Miniatures/26237223406

 This is a cool idea, thanks!


----------

